# Pfingstentrip nach BS, GÖ + Fürstenhagen



## Moppel_kopp (23. Mai 2009)

Hallo meine lieben liebenden!
Ich höchstpersönlich fahre mit dem Grillmaster (Martin/ZooControl) und dem Stecher Linus über pfingsten in die Geburtsstätte von HigherLevel 

der Plan sieht so aus:
Freitag: abends ankunft in Heisebeck
Samstag: Trial in Braunschweig
Sonntag: Trial in Göttingen
Montag: bis nachmittags Trial in Fürstenhagen und dann nach Hause...

wäre cool wenn sich welche zum fahren anschließen würden.

bis dahin,
moppelkopp


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (23. Mai 2009)

am samstag in braunschweig bin ich auf jedenfall dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (23. Mai 2009)

.


----------



## curry4king (23. Mai 2009)

braunschweig sind wir am start armin bestimmt auch und pfingsten is nächste woche xD


----------



## Goettinger (24. Mai 2009)

die heiligen 3 könige pennen bei mir 
wer noch nen schlafplatz braucht oder sowas sollte sich früh genug melden, denk mal platz hab ich noch


----------



## Trialzombie (24. Mai 2009)

Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## Trialstriker (24. Mai 2009)

juuuuuhuuuuuuuuuu 

trialen bis zum umfallen das wird geil ohne ende


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. Mai 2009)

Steffikovsky, habt ihr 'nen Lidl oder Aldi oder was auch immer in der NÃ¤he?


----------



## MisterLimelight (24. Mai 2009)

hesiebeck: gesetzloser streifen. Kein Bäcker, kein Fleischer, kein Tante-Emma Laden. Zweimal die Woche kommt für 15 minuten ein rollender Supermarkt. Der nächste Aldi etc. ist 10km entfernt. 

"...in der heisebecker welt
 da essen sie noch hunde
 zur winterkalten stunde
 denn der nächste konsum ist soo weit
 zur winterszeit zur winterszeit..."

worauf habt ihr euch nur eingelassen


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (26. Mai 2009)

wird marko denn auch da sein ?!

ich werde wahrscheinlich noch einen trialer mitnehmen


----------



## JP Trialer (26. Mai 2009)

mitja du darfst meinen namen ruhig nennen xD

aber ich werd das neue rad da einfahren also nicht groß was machen 

mein erstes 26" grr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vollidiot (27. Mai 2009)

jo, in bs mach ich auch mit, den rest mal gucken

achso, noch was: Wann und wo wollter denn in BS loslegen? Steht da schon was?


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (27. Mai 2009)

schätze mal am löwenwall?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. Mai 2009)

Wir haben 0 Plan, wird denke ich vorort geklÃ¤rt. Internetanschluss ist ja vorhanden.

Vorfreude!


----------



## curry4king (27. Mai 2009)

ich würd auch erstma löwenwall sagen=)
kann ich gut parken^^


----------



## Rubelnaldo (27. Mai 2009)

So Mädels,
wenn ich mich am Samstag abend nicht allzu voll mache und Sonntag geradeaus laufen kann, dann komm ich in Göttingen vorbei! 
Sind von Bremen ja nur 240km, das sollte in 1,5 Stunden erledigt sein


----------



## JP Trialer (27. Mai 2009)

ich komm doch nicht,

habe heute nen anruf bekommen:
das rad was laut denen morgen in Bielefeld ankommen sollte kommt erst in 3 wochen.

Vorgestern versicherten sie mir noch das sie noch eins am Lager haben -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. Mai 2009)

Was macht das Kamel?


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (27. Mai 2009)

ist kaputt im moment, und muss vor dem verkauf nochmal für ca 100 euro repariert werden . Ich werd mal sehen ob ich Samstag dann alleine komme

Kommt drauf an ob ich jetzt noch eine Genaue Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt bekomme^^


----------



## JP Trialer (27. Mai 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Was macht das Kamel?




wie mitja schon sagt, ist schonwieder kaputt

wie jedes WE 

sollte nÃ¤chet Woche verkauft werden und jetzt ist die Nabe Vorne hinÃ¼ber und der Bremssattel hinten muss komplett neu -.-

aber was solls


----------



## Goettinger (28. Mai 2009)

wie fahrrad putt?? das darf aber nich sein ;-) haste keinen der ersatzteile hat? wenn auch nur geliehen?
achso, wetter soll gut werden  also dann....


----------



## linus93 (28. Mai 2009)

Hab gerade schon gepack
und morgen gehts nach der schule los


----------



## vollidiot (28. Mai 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Wir haben 0 Plan, wird denke ich vorort geklÃ¤rt. Internetanschluss ist ja vorhanden.
> 
> Vorfreude!



Was heiÃt denn wird vor Ort geklÃ¤rt? Kurzfristig Ã¼bers Netz? Das klingt nicht sehr vertrauenserweckend finde ich.... Ich wÃ¼rde vorschlagen, man peilt so 13 oder 14 Uhr am LÃ¶wenwall an und wenn jmd schon vorher fahren will, dann geht das ja auch..... oder gibts bessere VorschlÃ¤ge?


----------



## Trialstriker (28. Mai 2009)

jo muss sagen das gefällt mir von der zeit her. aber wir müssen uns schon einigen 
würde sagen 13 uhr und wenn wer später kommt dann is egal weil wir doch eh erstmal da fahren.
wenn jemand sehr viel später kommt muss derjenige mal einen von den anwesenden anrufen


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (28. Mai 2009)

ich würde sagen wir fixen 13 uhr am löwenwall ....


----------



## Goettinger (28. Mai 2009)

na ich denke 1300uhr sollte gehen, ist schonmal nen ansatz...

für den fall meine nummer, auch wegen göttingen sonntag :
0171 9942282
bitte nicht unbekannt anrufen 
bis dahin...


----------



## linus93 (29. Mai 2009)

so sitze noch in der schule 
dann geht es los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (30. Mai 2009)

in 10 minuten fahr ich los


----------



## vollidiot (30. Mai 2009)

@martin: Du warst das doch mit dem Schlauch oder? Ich hoffe mal du liest das hier noch... Ich kann den verka***ten Schlauch net finden...


----------



## Trialstriker (30. Mai 2009)

ob er das liest weis ich nicht aber ich kann ja mal gucken ob ich eine schlauch finde und kollege curry wird auch noch einen haben


----------



## vollidiot (30. Mai 2009)

korrekt....den kannst du mir ja in die Hand drücken und ich tu dann so als sei nix gewesen :-D


----------



## Trialstriker (30. Mai 2009)

HAHAHA jo genau so wird das gemacht


----------



## curry4king (30. Mai 2009)

nein ich mag armin nicht der kriegt keinen schlauch


----------



## Goettinger (30. Mai 2009)

neeeee, er hat´s erfahren und flippt schon aus 
bekommen wir hin, klauen diese nacht noch nen schlauch oder so


----------



## curry4king (30. Mai 2009)

ich hab leider hier auch keinen mehr^^


----------



## curry4king (30. Mai 2009)

packt ma bitte nen google maps link von göttingen rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialstriker (30. Mai 2009)

ich hab leider auch keinen aber mit 20"er kann ich mich tot werfen


----------



## MisterLimelight (30. Mai 2009)

bin zu doof "auf die schnelle" hier die karte einzufügen. druckt euch halt ne karte aus von göttingen und guckt ob ihr anhand der beschreibung zum treffpunkt kommt. Sollte nicht zu schwierig sein.

-aus dem norden Abf. Gö-Nord auf B27
-1. Ampelkreuzung rechts richtung Zentrum/Weender Landstraße
-am Ende der Straße (bzw. mündet sie in die Fußgängerzone) fahrt ihr links hoch, Niklausberger weg
-die nächste wieder links, robert koch Straße.
-nach ca. 300m auf der rechten Seite ist ein parkhaus. 

dort ist meist treffpunkt, ich denke so auch morgen. 13.00 Uhr?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (31. Mai 2009)

joooo meine kinder, sitzen nun gerade hier im HQ am frühstückstisch und kommen um 13 uhr zum parkhaus!
so, nun gibts brötchen und eier + kaffe von martin ^^

bis gleich


----------



## curry4king (31. Mai 2009)

eier von martin ist ja ok aber wo nimmt er bitte den Kaffee her??


----------



## Goettinger (31. Mai 2009)

Wir haben alles hier, sogar Kaffee und Pornos aufm Landhaus!


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (31. Mai 2009)

haha geil  

gibts noch fotos von gestern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goettinger (1. Juni 2009)

folgen..... 
hab hier 7 leute im haus zum übernachten und die haben mir alles weggefressen und mein kopletten alk vorrat gesoffen.....


----------



## Goettinger (1. Juni 2009)

Das doch mal nen haufenprinzip


----------



## curry4king (1. Juni 2009)

luuung duung dung dung dung kaputt :-D


----------



## vollidiot (1. Juni 2009)

Hat Spaß gemacht! Und ein dickes Dankeschön nocheinmal an Steffen für die Unterkunft und besonders das gute Fleisch 

Ich hab übrigens noch was (insb. für den Moppel) im Verkaufe-Thread!


----------



## Trialstriker (1. Juni 2009)

JAUUU!!!! 

war richtig lustig die tage und das grillen am abend mit den grillmeistern linus und martin das war ne gaudi

das sind so die wochenenden die ruhig öfters mal vorkommen können

und einmal ein danke für die verpflegung und unterkunft


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. Juni 2009)

Ich liebe euch alle, aber die Bilder, die heute abend kommen, werden grausam sein!


Dickes Danke an Steffen fÃ¼r die Vollpension und seinen TiefkÃ¼hlschrank!


----------



## Goettinger (1. Juni 2009)

@ all, kein ding, gerne wieder  

schade das lung im sterben liegt...  er ist nur 8 Trialtage alt geworden  LOOOOOOOOL ( hab 4 risse gezählt vorhin beim waschen) ^^

Freu mich schon auf die bilder =)


----------



## Moppel_kopp (1. Juni 2009)

so, bin nun auch zu hause angekommen und mein auto ist soo voller müll!!!
wann können wir denn die bilder von samstag sehen ?
ps, ich denke ich mache diese woche noch das video 

nun bin ich kacken


----------



## NoBreaker (2. Juni 2009)

Moin Moin,

habe auch mal wieder den Weg ins Forum gefunden..
Darf ich mich vorstellen..
Der Knipser vom Sa. 
Fotos werden gerade geupped.. ist ne .zip von genau 225,3 mb mit so einigen Fotos vom Sa. in BS.
Link folgt noch heute 

Grüße
Max


----------



## NoBreaker (2. Juni 2009)

Hier der versprochene Link mit den Bildern:

http://kingmaxi.ath.cx/BS_Tour_30_05_09.zip

Viel spass mit den Pics 

Liebe Grüße Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

